# Loft decor?



## Feralfeeder88 (May 23, 2017)

I just made a new loft. It's much bigger than my last one. But it seems kinda boring. I was thinking about items that could be mentally stimulating for the birds. It was dark so I put a mirror in too bounce some light around. (Helped a lot) also caught the attention of a couple birds. 

What other kinds of toys/ enrichment things would they possible enjoy


----------



## White Homers (Sep 22, 2016)

Pigeons don't use toys like a parrot would use. Don't know of anything you could use for that purpose. I would add a window in the loft if it was too dark. Do you have an aviary attached they do like to sit outside and watch the world go by.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

The aviary is a good idea so they can get outside. That's important as they need the sun for vitamin D, or they can't absorb calcium. Also gives you a place to set up a bath. It's important for them to bathe, and if the bath is out in the aviary, then the loft stays dry, as it needs too. So an aviary is the most important thing you could add.


----------



## Feralfeeder88 (May 23, 2017)

I let them loft fly quite a bit. Usually put a cat litter box full of water w/ borax every few days for them to bathe. 
Maybe I'll just continue trying to teach them tricks.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I wouldn't put borax in the water that often. They do drink it. On occasion is fine, but not needed every time. Clean water is best.


----------

